# Barrel wont stop leaking!



## ForzaItalia

Hey all,

So I purchased my first barrel on Saturday, a 23 liter Vidai Hungarian Oak barrel. I followed Vidai's instruction to the T and it still leaked. Last night I tried Toms method of putting it in a container and filling it with hot water. After soaking for 3 hours I filled it with sulfited water put it on the stand and tilted it to the side so the bung is on the side. It started to seep water a bit but when I woke up this morning the barrel was completely dry. Then I turned the barrel (bung facing up) to top off the water and it started to leak again! I really want to avoid removing the fasteners and tightening the hoops. Does anyone have any ideas? Should I just let it soak longer and maybe not tilt it?

Thanks,

Ilario


----------



## Pumpkinman

Ilario,
Are you using boiling water? You want to get the entire surface of the barrel inside and out.
Feel free to give me a call, i'll PM you my cell #


----------



## altavino

3 hours wasn't long enough , 12-24 should do it.

or fill with water with a lottle sulfite in it and if it doesn't seal up after 3 days , then it probably wont without tightening the bands


----------



## MrKevin

My two cents for what its worth, I would empty the water out, fill it with boiling water and I mean keep adding boiling water till it is full, and let it sit for 3 days. The problem with tightening the bands is you would need to let it dry so the wood will shrink and then tighten the bands, then start all over again.


----------



## whynot

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39259

I just did mine this weekend, followed the directions, boiled water, rest on head for 30min, drain, pour in more boiling water alternate head.. do this twice on each head, then I doubled the boiling water and let it sit for 3 hours, rotated it every hour or so, finally filled it with distilled water for 3 days, and put in my wine.... the link I posted shows a way to prep in just a few hours... 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## seth8530

Keep us posted on how this goes. Fixing issues like this and showing the community your solution can be quite important for the forums learning process.


----------



## Boatboy24

Like John (altavino) said, you need time. Those leaks don't look bad, and wouldn't concern me in the first 24 hours. Make sure the barrel stays full, and keep an eye on it over a couple days. I usually let mine go for 3 or 4 days with sulfited water, just to be sure nothing finds its way out. But after the first day or so, visible moisture on the outside of the barrel is pretty much gone.


----------



## ForzaItalia

Thanks for all the advice! I soaked my barrel for 24 hours submerged in a tub of water. Going to let it sit a day or two with sulftited water and see what happens. I did notice after I took it out of the tub and topped it off with water there was still some leaks in the same spots but hopefully they will seal. Like I told Tom (BTW thanks for taking the time to talk to me yesterday!), I feel like I paid 200$ for a barrel that does not leak and do not feel comfortable nor do I think I should be responsible for tightening the hoops. If it is still leaking come the weekend...its going back to M&M.


----------



## skipdonohue

ForzaItalia said:


> Thanks for all the advice! I soaked my barrel for 24 hours submerged in a tub of water. Going to let it sit a day or two with sulftited water and see what happens. I did notice after I took it out of the tub and topped it off with water there was still some leaks in the same spots but hopefully they will seal. Like I told Tom (BTW thanks for taking the time to talk to me yesterday!), I feel like I paid 200$ for a barrel that does not leak and do not feel comfortable nor do I think I should be responsible for tightening the hoops. If it is still leaking come the weekend...its going back to M&M.




I've heard others say they had zero problems with returning a new barrel to them that wouldn't stop leaking, so you should be fine in that regard..


----------



## ForzaItalia

Ok so I returned the leaking barrel for a new one last week and sealed it no problem. Let it sit filled with water for 3 days with no leaks...all good right? Last night I filled it with wine and this morning there was some leaking! What I did realize is that the barrel was prepped in my kitchen with heat and last night I brought it to my basement and filled it with wine that was cold stabilizing. So what I am thinking is that the cold made the barrel contract a little and cause some leaking. Is this something to worry about or do you think it will seal up again as it warms up?

Thanks!
Ilario


----------



## JohnT

That is a good theory, but I do not believe barrels (wood) behaves like that. In all likelihood, the barrel was jostled a little as you moved it, and that may have caused the leak. I would check it again to see if the leak does not seal on it's own.


----------



## nucjd

My vadai barrel leaked as well after following the instructions. I called Vadai up and they quickly shipped me bees wax and that worked like a charm and I have had no leaking since. Call Vadai if you still have problems. They are super friendly and helpful.


----------



## whynot

Yes, quick changes in temperature can affect the barrel, not just the wood, but the coppers, and your wine... I prepped mine in the kitchen, but after the initial 4hours, I filled it will RODI water, and let is sit in the basement for 3 days, no issues.. 



ForzaItalia said:


> Ok so I returned the leaking barrel for a new one last week and sealed it no problem. Let it sit filled with water for 3 days with no leaks...all good right? Last night I filled it with wine and this morning there was some leaking! What I did realize is that the barrel was prepped in my kitchen with heat and last night I brought it to my basement and filled it with wine that was cold stabilizing. So what I am thinking is that the cold made the barrel contract a little and cause some leaking. Is this something to worry about or do you think it will seal up again as it warms up?
> 
> Thanks!
> Ilario


----------



## JohnT

whynot said:


> Yes, quick changes in temperature can affect the barrel, not just the wood, but the coppers, and your wine... I prepped mine in the kitchen, but after the initial 4hours, I filled it will RODI water, and let is sit in the basement for 3 days, no issues..


 
Ok, but I would think that the bands (being metal) would shrink in colder temps. From the description, it seems as though the barrel went from a warmer temp to a colder temp. Wouldn't this mean that the bands would shrink and make the barrel even tighter?


----------



## ForzaItalia

Hi JohnT...how long should I give it to see if it seals again? Thanks!


----------



## carmine

I have bought plenty of Barells from [email protected] they will take it back no problem I fill my barells with sulfited water and let them sit for a few days and keep topping them up with water. My brother returned his a few months ago because of leaks.


----------



## Elmer

I stopped my leak with the more unconventional and unpopular method of 
canning wax and an acetylene torch!

melted wax into every nook and crack and space. 
Havent had an issue since!


----------



## Enologo

JohnT said:


> Ok, but I would think that the bands (being metal) would shrink in colder temps. From the description, it seems as though the barrel went from a warmer temp to a colder temp. Wouldn't this mean that the bands would shrink and make the barrel even tighter?



If you've ever wooden doors or windows you may have had this experience that in the summer when it is warm and humid they swell and stick or rub but in the winter when it is cool and dry they contract and open and close no problem I'm thinking same with the wooden barrel? Just a thought.


----------



## sdelli

ForzaItalia said:


> Hey all,
> 
> 
> 
> So I purchased my first barrel on Saturday, a 23 liter Vidai Hungarian Oak barrel. I followed Vidai's instruction to the T and it still leaked. Last night I tried Toms method of putting it in a container and filling it with hot water. After soaking for 3 hours I filled it with sulfited water put it on the stand and tilted it to the side so the bung is on the side. It started to seep water a bit but when I woke up this morning the barrel was completely dry. Then I turned the barrel (bung facing up) to top off the water and it started to leak again! I really want to avoid removing the fasteners and tightening the hoops. Does anyone have any ideas? Should I just let it soak longer and maybe not tilt it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Ilario




It is very hard to believe that you have followed the directions that Vidai gave you and you have TWO barrels leaking!!!! I have six in my cellar and never seen a single leak. So.... Let's recap.... You stood it on end and poured a gallon of boiling water on the head and let it stand for 30 minutes... Then turned it over and did the same on the other head..... Then did it ALL again one more time.... Then poured a gallon of boiling water inside the barrel and stood it on it's head for 30 minutes.... Then did the same on the other side.... Then pour a gallon of boiling water in it and put the bung in it. Leave for 30 minutes and rotate 1/4 turn every 30 minutes. This entire procedure should take about SIX HOURS..... Lastly, fill it up with water... Put bung in it and let it sit for three days..... I just raddled this off from the top of my head but pretty sure it is right... As directions say....


Sam


----------



## tonyt

Llario. How about an update. Did the second barrel ever stop leaking.


----------



## Enologo

I was at the LHBS the other day and noticed they were selling Chesnut barrells. Anyone have any knowledge or experiance with them??


----------



## Rocky

Enologo said:


> I was at the LHBS the other day and noticed they were selling Chesnut barrells. Anyone have any knowledge or experiance with them??



Yes I have and I did not like the barrel or the wine that came from it. Years ago (probably in 1990 or so) I bought a 20 gallon chestnut barrel that was made in Canada. I was skeptical but the vendor was high on the product and it was a real "bargain" compared to the oak barrels he sold. I never like the wine it produced because I felt it had a strange (probably chestnut!) taste much different than oak. It was only after the barrel neutralized that I felt it was okay and then I had to add oak to it when aging wine.

I realize that this is anecdotal but it is one person's experience. If you have the choice, I recommend going for oak.


----------



## ForzaItalia

tonyt said:


> Llario. How about an update. Did the second barrel ever stop leaking.



Hey John, yes it did finally stop leaking...took a while but it sealed up on it own without using any beeswax! Now I am thinking about another one to add to my collection.


----------



## Enologo

Rocky said:


> Yes I have and I did not like the barrel or the wine that came from it. Years ago (probably in 1990 or so) I bought a 20 gallon chestnut barrel that was made in Canada. I was skeptical but the vendor was high on the product and it was a real "bargain" compared to the oak barrels he sold. I never like the wine it produced because I felt it had a strange (probably chestnut!) taste much different than oak. It was only after the barrel neutralized that I felt it was okay and then I had to add oak to it when aging wine.
> 
> I realize that this is anecdotal but it is one person's experience. If you have the choice, I recommend going for oak.



That's good to know. The price seemed very good, too good to be true compared to the oak. I started to read up on them and they say they should be close but I wouldn't risk the cost of the barrell or the wine either unless I was confident of the outcome.


----------

